# Can you give a dog carcass to the hunt?



## Seth (26 April 2011)

Or do they only take livestock?


----------



## milo'n'molly (26 April 2011)

to do what with?

Pretty sure you cant feed dogs to dogs. Cows got bse from that, human cannibals got something similar called kuro(sp?) so prob not a good idea


----------



## Alec Swan (26 April 2011)

I would think that you can give the carcass of a dog,  to who ever you wish.  A strange question,  no doubt!!

Alec.


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 April 2011)

This has already been posted on AAD and I have replied to the op to ring the hunt and let us know what they recommend.


----------



## irish_only (26 April 2011)

This has opened up a whole new thought process. Instead of burying my gran and having to pay for the funeral, due you think my local pack would have her? (Subject of course to her being clean of drugs)


----------



## Spudlet (27 April 2011)

irish_only said:



			This has opened up a whole new thought process. Instead of burying my gran and having to pay for the funeral, due you think my local pack would have her? (Subject of course to her being clean of drugs)
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmm. Where do we stand on gin? Don't want a load of pissed hounds wibbling round all over the place... and as for the moaning when the hangovers kicked in, well it would be unbearable!


----------



## Vizslak (27 April 2011)

Now thats not such a silly idea, if it were allowed I would quite like to be fed to my hunts pack when my time comes! If indeed when my time comes we actually have any packs left


----------



## JanetGeorge (27 April 2011)

irish_only said:



			This has opened up a whole new thought process. Instead of burying my gran and having to pay for the funeral, due you think my local pack would have her? (Subject of course to her being clean of drugs)
		
Click to expand...

No - they wouldn't.  Breach of lots of regulations.  But HERE's a thought - http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/article.php?aid=307140


----------



## rosie fronfelen (27 April 2011)

Seth said:



			Or do they only take livestock?
		
Click to expand...

what a revolting idea-


----------



## Simsar (27 April 2011)

If you can they would probably incinerate it.


----------



## EAST KENT (27 April 2011)

Well good old Betty McKeever wanted to be fed back to her Blean Beagles,but they would`nt let her! So instead her ashes were scattered atop Blean Hill at a meet.
   As I understand it,not sure if it is true, Hound carcases were once fed back to the pack,but they would have been shot and so edible..not full of Euthasate like pet dogs.


----------



## Alec Swan (27 April 2011)

I read somewhere that a well known and retired huntsman requested that he be broken up,  and then fed to his hounds,  upon his death.

The due date arrived,  but the incoming huntsman refused.  He did say,  however,  that he'd feed the man's ashes to the hounds in their porridge,  and that's exactly what he did!!

Alec.


----------



## Maesfen (27 April 2011)

My immediate thought was what a callous thing to do to a dog if the dog was your pet and shows you up in very bad light if you can't be bothered to do the decent thing and bury it properly or have it cremated, whether at the vets or a pet crematorium if money is tight.
Yes, my horses are put down and fed to hounds but I couldn't bare to think of my dog, my friend, going the same way; they have a dignified end in the garden with a bush planted over their grave.


----------



## Loulou2002 (27 April 2011)

Do you not own a shovel....or a garden!


----------



## mollichop (27 April 2011)

Feeding same species does not sit well with me (I know dog/hound but even so).

When I was 12, the boys school next door had a farm and one of the boys tried to give a beef sandwich to one of the cows, I was so upset, I shoved him on the ground and kicked him. Only fight i've ever been in 

Erm have you asked the kennelman OP?


----------



## Fiagai (27 April 2011)

....would you sleep with your sister?


----------



## irish_only (28 April 2011)

Fiagai said:



			....would you sleep with your sister?
		
Click to expand...

See, a totally new thought process.


----------



## marlyclay (28 April 2011)

How about we feed the troll to the hounds...but he would have to be completely drug free and either shot first or swiftly banged over the head with a shovel .


----------



## irish_only (28 April 2011)

marlyclay said:



			How about we feed the troll to the hounds...but he would have to be completely drug free and either shot first or swiftly banged over the head with a shovel .
		
Click to expand...

Too too kind. Chop feet and hands off and then chuck in


----------



## Alec Swan (28 April 2011)

Fiagai said:



			....would you sleep with your sister?
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever visited the fens?  I would think that it goes with the territory,  looking at some of them! 

Alec.


----------



## EAST KENT (30 April 2011)

Must be marshy areas Alec then


----------



## Simsar (30 April 2011)

PML!


----------



## Devonshire dumpling (1 May 2011)

Our local hunt has always taken dogs, they just incinerate them, or if you are feeling precious you can say they cremate them!


----------



## Alec Swan (1 May 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			Must be marshy areas Alec then  

Click to expand...

Unlikely,  as both the land and the inhabitants have mostly been drained. 

Alec.


----------



## EAST KENT (2 May 2011)

Oh we have just the fellow for them showing mini bull terriers..he`s an undertaker! Apparently..so he says..he talks to them as he drains and then replaces their blood.God`s Honour! Sort of a friendly vamp,sadly though he does not resemble Edward,Bill or Eric,more`s the pity. Life`s a bitch


----------



## SusannaF (4 May 2011)

Alec Swan said:



			I read somewhere that a well known and retired huntsman requested that he be broken up,  and then fed to his hounds,  upon his death.

The due date arrived,  but the incoming huntsman refused.  He did say,  however,  that he'd feed the man's ashes to the hounds in their porridge,  and that's exactly what he did!!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

And Mary Howden with the West Norfolk often asked to be fed to hounds.... They told her she wouldn't make good gravy


----------

